# Περιστέρια > Ράτσες >  Ενα ζευγαρι που περιμενω πολλα

## n-i-k-o-s

εδω σας δειχνω ενα ζευγαρι απο τα ταχυδρομικα μου που περιμενω πολλα.τον αρσενικο τον εχω παρει απο τον σερακη γιαβρη μολις βγηκε απο την φωλια.ο πατερας του εχει βγει ασσος απο αποστασει θηβα κιλκις στο παρελθον.μου βγηκε αρσενικος αν δεις και τον πατερα του ιδια ακριβος ειναι.το δευτερο που μου βγηκε θηλυκια την πηρα απο βερεια.ηταν ενας περιστερας μεγαλος σε ηλικια και τα χαλουσε.αλλα ηθελε τα περιστερια του να μην παν οπου οπου να παν σε χερια καπιου που να θελη να τα συνεχηση.πηγα με φιλο που τον ηξερε καλα και αφου γνωριστηκαμε με εδωσε δυο νεοσσους.οι μανα του νεοσσου που πηρα εχει τριτη θεση απο βελιγραδι.εγω να σας πω οτι και τα δυο τα πηρα σχεδον ταυτοχρονα.πρην καλα καλα γεινουν 3 μηνων  τα πηρα και τα αφησα απο αποσταση 20 χιλιομετρων.αφου να φανταστιτε οτι δεν ειχε πολη καιρο που ειχαν σταματιση το κλαμα οι νεοσσοι.(οι νεοσσοι οταν ειναι μικρη και τους πιανεις κανουν ενα σφηριγμα που ειναι το κλαμα των νεοσσων)πηγα τα αφησα ειπα αν ειναι καλα πουλια θα ερθουν.ολοι με λεν τρελος εισαι θα τα χασεις.δηλ.φανταστειτε οτι τα ειχα εγω για 20 μερες.τα εδεσα φτερο για 3-4 μερες και μετα τα πετουσα.δηλ.τα εβγαζα εξω για να μαθουν το μερος. πηγα τα αφησα και ηρθαν.που θελω να καταληξω οτι απο αυτο το ζευγαρι περιμενω πολλα.δειτε το ζευγαρι.την κυνηγαει στο αυγο απο μερα σε μερα την περιμενω να γενηση.

----------


## jk21

νικο σου ευχομαι το καλυτερο! απο περιστερια δεν γωνριζω και πολλα  ::    αλλα συχνα παρακολουθω και τις δικες σας συζητησεις ,που ομολογω δημιουργουν μια καλη βαση δεδομενων στο ελληνικο διαδικτυο για ενα ειδος που διαδικτυακα δεν εχει επεκταθει ακομα η ενασχοληση των θαυμαστων του με αυτο.και απο οτι γνωριζω ειστε πολλοι   :winky:  

μαλιστα εχω διαπιστωσει οτι οι εταιριες που ασχολουντε κυριως με προιοντα για περιστερια εχουν προωθησει νωριτερα απο τις αντιστοιχες που ειναι κυριως για καναρινια ,τα σκευασματα φυσικων συμπληρωματων διατροφης αλλα επισης (και αυτο κρινω οτι ειναι ακομη σημαντικοτεο) σκευασματα για προληψη ασθενειων και ενδυναμωση της αμυνας του οργανσιμου των πουλιων.τα περισσοτερα μαλιστα μπορει να εισαχθουν και στα καναρινια .κατι που θα ειναι λυση για πολλους που δεν καθονται να ασχοληθουν με παρασκευη μαντζουνιων σαν του λογου μου  "fullyhappy"

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

ναι πολα σκευασματα κανουν και για καναρινια.εγω την εταιρια που χρησημοποιω πολα απο εκεινα τα σκευασματα τα δεινω και στα καναρινια.

----------


## pedrogall

Νικο ευχομαι να σου βγαλουν πολλα και καλα πουλια. Ηθελα να ρωτησω το εξης. Τελος του μηνα θα παρω κι εγω τα γιαβρια [ 1ος μηνος ]. Θα τα βαλω στο κουμασι με τους παπαγαλους. Μετα απο ποσες ημερες να τα αφησω να βγουν εξω απο το κουμασι με τους παπαγαλους , και να τους βαλω παραμανα για λιγες ημερες , η δεν χρειαζεται; Πριν τα βγαλω σκεπτομαι να τα βαζω σ ενα σιρματινο κλουβι για καμια ωρα και να το βαζω πανω στο κουμασι απ εξω να βλεπουν τον περιβαλλοντα χωρο για λιγες ημερες. Πως το βλεπεις;

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

πετρο κρατατα καμια εβδομαδα (γιατι ειναι δυσκολο το μερος που τα εχεις).θα τα βγαζεις εξω κανονικα οπως βγαζεις και τα μισιρακια.μετα οπως πετας τα μισιρακια θα πετας και αυτα.για το κλουβι οχι μην το κανεις δεν χριαζετε.δηλ.καθε μερα θα βγαζεις εξω. ας πουμε μια ωρα τα μισιρακια το ιδιο και αυτα.αρκη για να μαθουν το μερος.1 μηνων ειναι μικρα ακομα τα ταιζουν οι γονεις. (στης 40 μερες καλητερα να τα παρεις αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου)

----------


## pedrogall

Μπορει να τα αφησω λιγες μερες ακομη, αν και φοβαμαι μηπως μεγαλωνοντας δουν τον χωρο του και δεν θελω. Παντως ενα απο τα μισιρακια που εβγαλα [το πρωτο] οταν ηταν 33 ημερων πεταξε κανονικα μαζι με τα μεγαλα , πηγε στην ταρατσα την δικη μας , και μετα στην απεναντι, και σε καμια ωρα ηλθε μονο του στο κουμασι. Και ηταν μονο 33 ημερων. Γι αυτο φοβαμαι να τα παρω πιο μεγαλα. Το πολυ-πολυ να τα βοηθησω για 2-3 μερες στο ταισμα κι εγω.

----------


## Alexandros

Νίκο, με για το ζευγάρι. 
Να σου κάνουν πολύ και γρήγορα μικρά. 

Καθαρά φωτογραφίες από τα δυο δεν έχεις ?? Αν γίνετε ήθελα να βλέπω μια φωτογραφία από τα δεξιά ματια τους.

----------


## RacingPigeon

γεια χαρά Νίκο,

έβγαλες τελικά καλά περιστέρια από το συγκεκριμένο ζευγάρι; έχεις και άλλα ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια; είχα κάποτε ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια, αλλά έπρεπε να τα χαλάσω. είναι η αδυναμία μου. Τώρα ξεκινώ πάλι χόμπι μου και ελπίζω να μην αναγκαστώ να τα χαλάσω ποτέ ξανά!

----------

